# I`m 21 and I want to visit my friend in Dubai.Is it possible to get visa ?



## sonjicka25 (Oct 31, 2011)

I want to visit my friend in Dubai but everybody tells me that I will not get visa because Im 21.I want to fly with Emirates because that is the more secure way to get visa.If I get can you please tell is it possible to have problem on passport control because I will be alone,cause someone told me that they can also not let me to pass the border even though i have visa?Please help!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

As long as you have visa they should let you through. Being 21 or being alone will make no difference.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You don't say where you are from but I think there are some countries for which the UAE specifies ages for single females.


----------

